# Административно-Технический > Технические вопросы >  Фавикон форума

## [RUS] MK

Просто подумалось, что хорошо бы было сменить фавикон форума. Со стандартного от движка форума на тот, что, к примеру, используется для сайта airforce.ru.

    >>>    

Он тоже не идеален, но все же лучше отражает суть. А вообще могу попробовать нарисовать новый. Со звездой. С классической, конечно же.  :Smile:  Красно-белой. А то на фавиконе сайта она какая-то невыразительная и размытая.

----------


## An-Z



----------


## AndyK

Одобрям!!! )))

----------

